# What is this Plumbing Tool?



## brodie (Aug 12, 2009)

I was buying a Ridgid Pipe Thawer at a former plumbers home and he gave me this tool for free because he could not sell it. He said it belonged to his dad and that it was a type of vise. 

Can anyone tell me what this is, and what it is used for. It is Ridgid made and one of the numbers on it says "C-1071" 

thanks


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

you can use that tool to pull cast iron pipe into neolock gaskets


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thats for making up bell and spigot piping.. you clamp the piping with the chains and pull down the handle to draw the spigot into the hub.. 

you got that for free?? you scored !


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

IT'S A PIPE STRETCHER!!! Haha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll give you $20 for it and pay shipping... :laughing:


----------



## brodie (Aug 12, 2009)

wow thanks for the quick replys. I spent more then an hour looking online trying to figure out what is was, only took a minute on Plumbing zone. Thanks again, does anybody know what its worth.

Redwood, dont tell me its worth 20 bucks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey you can't blame me for trying.... :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

With multi-tite gaskets, you won't need a puller until you get up to 8"... If your running 15" over head it will come in handy.


----------



## brodie (Aug 12, 2009)

20 dollars is sounding good now.

Ill never be doing 8" and above. All I ever do is residential service and maintenance plus heating.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you'll be getting better offers pretty quick... :laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll give you 25....:whistling2: Any CI overhead here gets no hub couplings. The only time we use push joint is underground. You can either use a sewer bar for leverage there or on bigger pipe use the machine to push it home.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

brodie said:


> 20 dollars is sounding good now.
> 
> Ill never be doing 8" and above. All I ever do is residential service and maintenance plus heating.


Back in the day.... we used 2 stage gaskets that the first stage was not bad, but the second one could be a bear if you could not get some serious twisting torque.

Most of the time with Popeye forearms you could get them up, on up to 4". Above that you needed a puller of some type.

The multi-rib gasket came out and made the puller pretty much obsolete. I had several different types, but I got rid of them, they were just in the way. Like was said, over head up to 12" is going to be No-Hub.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> With multi-tite gaskets, you won't need a puller until you get up to 8"... If your running 15" over head it will come in handy.


There used to be only 3 ways you could put rubber gasketed soil pipe together until Tyler came out with Multi-Tite gaskets and none of that was by hand or at least very few times. Fittings were a B****

Most of the times you either had to use a puller, the backhoe to push em together or a pry bar.

We have one of the chain type pullers and 3 Tyler Ty-Tool pullers (1-3", 1-4". 1-8" with 6" adapter)


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> There used to be only 3 ways you could put rubber gasketed soil pipe together until Tyler came out with Multi-Tite gaskets and none of that was by hand or at least very few times. Fittings were a B****
> 
> Most of the times you either had to use a puller, the backhoe to push em together or a pry bar.
> 
> We have one of the chain type pullers and 3 Tyler Ty-Tool pullers (1-3", 1-4". 1-8" with 6" adapter)


I did the majority of 4" by hand, had to apply a lot of twisting pressure. On a 4x10 underground, we swung the pipe between our legs and popped the pipe home, it was faster than rigging a puller. Winter mo's made it a little more challenging.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I did the majority of 4" by hand, had to apply a lot of twisting pressure. On a 4x10 underground, we swung the pipe between our legs and popped the pipe home, it was faster than rigging a puller. Winter mo's made it a little more challenging.


On Dual-Tite gaskets the first ring wasn't the problem it was the second ring.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you should donate it to my plumbing program. That way you can write it off and feel good about yourself. Possibly put yourself closer to the pearly gates when your time comes. :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I'll give you 25....:whistling2: Any CI overhead here gets no hub couplings. The only time we use push joint is underground. You can either use a sewer bar for leverage there or on bigger pipe use the machine to push it home.


I spent 4 hr using that stupid thing until I realized that I could do it 5x faster with my breaker bar


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

anyone ever make a big lead hammer for banging fittings on ?

take a 3' piece of galvy pipe. stick one end in a coffee can, and then pour lead around the pipe, when cool peel coffee can off and ya got a nice heavy soft faced hammer.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> anyone ever make a big lead hammer for banging fittings on ?
> 
> take a 3' piece of galvy pipe. stick one end in a coffee can, and then pour lead around the pipe, when cool peel coffee can off and ya got a nice heavy soft faced hammer.


I forgot all about lead mauls. It was a must have tool.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I forgot all about lead mauls. It was a must have tool.


You guys are old!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I forgot all about lead mauls. It was a must have tool.


works decent on lippy customers to :laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

U666A said:


> You guys are old!!! and smart too


fixed for ya


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> fixed for ya


Thanks Bayside, that's what I meant!!!

:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I still think multi-rib gaskets are one of the best things that ever happened to plumbing.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I still think multi-rib gaskets are one of the best things that ever happened to plumbing.


For her pleasure? :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U666A said:


> For her pleasure? :laughing:


To heck with her, the multi-tite gave me personal pleasure, and lowered my BP.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I still think multi-rib gaskets are one of the best things that ever happened to plumbing.


Aside from white oakum.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> , ...and lowered my BP...


Please refer to post #20... :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Aside from white oakum.


White oakum was all that I had ever used. When I took my journeyman exam, they had brown oakum. I didn't know you had to take it apart... I packed that whole sucker in that joint. I overheard the examiners saying "Do you think we should tell him?" The other on one said " Na, he'll get it". I had blisters whooping and popping on that sucker.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> White oakum was all that I had ever used. When I took my journeyman exam, they had brown oakum. I didn't know you had to take it apart... I packed that whole sucker in that joint. I overheard the examiners saying "Do you think we should tell him?" The other on one said " Na, he'll get it". I had blisters whooping and popping on that sucker.


Be glad you never had to pack jute on hub and spigot watermains, that was done with one guy holding the iron and his partner swinging an 8 lb sledge. Packing the lead was done the same way but with a 15 lb sledge, you REALLY had to trust your partner.

Brown oakum was the go to oakum on rainy days on high rise work, pack it in, pour used motor oil in the joint to displace the water, and pour your lead, quick. Then put out the fire started from the used motor oil and pack the joint.


----------



## gatevalve (Jun 25, 2010)

Don't sell it. If nothing else, mount it on a wall.


----------

